# This pretty well sums up the MPs of today!)



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

An elderly farmer was in the Emergency Ward having stitches put in his hand, due to an accident with a piece of machinery.
The doctor carrying out the procedure struck up a conversation with the old man.
Eventually the topic got around to Politicians and their role as our leaders.
The old farmer said, "Well, you know, most Politicians are 'Post Tortoises'.''
Not being familiar with the term, the doctor asked him, what a 'Post Tortoise' was?
The old farmer said, "When you're driving down a country road and you come across a fence post with a tortoise balanced on top, that's a post tortoise."
The old farmer, seeing the puzzled look on the doctor's face, continued to explain.
"You know he didn't get up there by himself, he doesn't belong up there, he doesn't know what to do while he's up there, he's elevated beyond his ability to function, and you just wonder what kind of dumbass put him up there to begin with."

.........Best explanation I've heard yet !!!!!


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

You've hit a rich vein of comedy today cabby. This and your hilarious post via Mr Cleese have given me a right good laugh today. Keep it up :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Caulkhead


----------



## berni109 (Jun 9, 2005)

excellent!

if you dont mind i will share this with my friends in Cyprus since all their politicians fit this discription.


----------



## berni109 (Jun 9, 2005)

excellent!

if you dont mind i will share this with my friends in Cyprus since all their politicians fit this discription.


----------

